# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  >> Allah Ka Karishma (Urdu) <<

## Zing



----------


## **Veil**

is there any file?

----------


## Zing

file??


dint get u sisi .. :Frown:

----------


## Shono

amazing Subhanallah

----------


## attu81

thanks thanks

----------


## irfansaif

_what...where..._

----------

